# Are all SR20DET engines the Same



## Chris_200SX_SE-R (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm new to this and I would like to know if someone could help me out.
Meaning is the Engine the same For front wheel drive to rear wheel drive.
I know the intake manifold, exaust manifold are different, but say will the cams for an S14 silvia, bolt in to a GTi-R SR20DET engine, are the internal interchangeable.
I would just like to know, because I'm going to be doing a SR20DET GTi-R swap into a 200SX-SE-R, and would like to know if I could buy Cams, pistons, and other internals, for a "RWD or S14 Silvia engine" and have them work in the FWD GTi-R Engine.
Thanks For Any Help


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yup. SR20 is SR20. The S15 had a beefier ECU though.


----------



## Chris_200SX_SE-R (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks couldn't find anything to tell me if the cams, or internals from a RWD would bolt into a FWD car. So Thank You


----------



## Chris_200SX_SE-R (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ignition ?'s*

Now I have another question regarding a SR20DET swap. Do you need an igniter, for the swap or is that only something the RWD cars use. I ask this because every SR20DET engine sales site I've been to doesn't list it at all under the GTi-R platform, of included parts or un-included parts, and would it be better to run the _SplitFire super direct ignition system_ and would I still need the igniter (if I need it at all). Thank You


----------

